# 89 cherokee plow set up [help]



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

looking to put a plow on my 89 cherokee I'm on ebay alot and was wondering what i need [parts] to look for. frame ect part #s thanks


----------



## jeepcj3 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Any luck with the Cherokee?*

I am trying to set up a '93 Cherokee to plow. I bought a used Western 6.5' plow complete that came off a Jeep Commando (front leaf springs). I am trying to locate a mounting bracket or modify the one I have. Have you had any success with your '89? Does anyone have any suggestions? I will be doing light residential plowing - no parking lots, only driveways and small apartment complexes. Thanks


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

Havent put a alot of effort into this yet good luck on your search. will be looking soon for my stuff not sure what exackly im looking for yet.


----------



## jeepcj3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks. I found my complete working plow on Craig'slist for $350. I just need to modify the mount i guess - I haven't been able to find a specific Cherokee mount.


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you know what key words I need to look for as far as my setup goes. what yr ect ect.


----------



## jeepcj3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry, I don't. I am very new to this. I have owned many Jeeps, but this is the first time I am putting a plow on one. I knew I wanted less than 7' wide, and a brand name. I also wanted it to be complete with mounting brackets. I just checked Craigslist and EBay everyday (nearly) for about 2 weeks, and this plow came up. i guess I got lucky. I also have a Father-in-Law who can make anything out of nothing, so double lucky. I have yet to find a specific mounting bracket from any manufacturer for the XJ Cherokee.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

jeepcj3;792251 said:


> ...I have yet to find a specific mounting bracket from any manufacturer for the XJ Cherokee.


Sno-Way ST or MT series. I have a 7 1/2 foot ST-90 on my 00 XJ. Sno-Way stopped making this series a few years ago. There may be some new ones laying around at different dealers. Otherwise you will need to go used. Go up to the Sno-Way forum and ask around.

Fran


----------



## jeepcj3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Can i use this mount with the Western plow I just bought?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

jeepcj3;792240 said:


> I am trying to set up a '93 Cherokee to plow. I bought a used Western 6.5' plow complete that came off a Jeep Commando (front leaf springs). I am trying to locate a mounting bracket or modify the one I have. Have you had any success with your '89? Does anyone have any suggestions? I will be doing light residential plowing - no parking lots, only driveways and small apartment complexes. Thanks


Any XJ mount from 84-01 should work, you may need to drill a few extra holes but everything should fit. For Western specifically you can get a Unimount #61890 or Conventional #60462 chances are neither one is still in production but you can probably get each individual part that is included in the mount kit however it will be expensive.

In short here's the list of mounts I know were made whether they are available or not.

Meyer Drive Pro #18084DP
Meyer TM Series #18084
Western Unimount #61890
Western Conventional #60462
Blizzard LT Series #B32157
Snoway MT & ST #99100345 and Nosepiece #96103002 (BOTH are required)

The Meyer and Blizzard mounts are 2 that are more likely to be in production since those model plows are still available.


----------



## jeepcj3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check into those. Paulie, I'll let you know what I find out.

Thanks!


----------

